# Whats a good 3-6 rod trolling setup?



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

16.5 ft boat. For guys running anything close to that, how many rods do you run? I know I can do 3 even being new, Ive trolled some for salmon/trout, just in the wrong places I guess. I think 6 rods is probably a stretch at first. But I want to get the equipment.
4 on planers, 2 behind on bouncers?
I didnt find much online searching for like a 6 rod setup.

Maybe start w 2 boards and 1 bouncer out back?

Does anyone run divers on boards, small dipsys or just use weights to get the depth? I want to keep it simple while Im learning but still be in the game if possible. Im looking for inland lakes first to make sure I have a clue before getting on bigger water I think.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

My rig is a 17 foot 84" (narrow) beam boat. 

For salmon I run three rods when fishing alone. 2 dipseys and 1 downrigger. Spoons, plugs and meat as far as lures. All reels spoiled with monofilament. 

When fishing with a partner I run 6 rods. 2 on big TX-44 boards, 2 dipseys and 2 downriggers. Same lures and line setup. The big boards get a jet diver or dipsey. No lead or copper on my boat yet. 

For walleye I run 2 bouncer rods and 1 on a small board with a harness behind an inline weight or a bouncer. 

For a 6 rod walleye setup I add 3 more rods running small boards and inline weights with either spoons or harnesses.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

on my 21 foot lund I run six, two each side on planers, two straight back. that usually keeps us pretty darned busy. I think more lines would just overwhelm us at times


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I will run 6 with 2 of us or 8 with 3 in the boat on boards and 1 bouncer off the corner.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

6 boards


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

If I have 3 onboard I run 6 boards and two corner rods and sometimes run a rod in the center if the fishing is slower. Always have to clear the center rod once you get a hook up. With two people I will run either 6 boards or 4 boards with two corner rods depending on how, where or how active the fish are that day. Corner rods dipsys, jets, bottom bouncers or snap weights. I like the keep the corner rods deeper to prevent tangles. I also will run dipsys, jets, bouncers, snap weight and inlines off boards.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you want to use horizontal rodholders only, or are you thinking of getting into using tree holders? Lots of options and set up correctly you can easily run 8 inline boards and 2 running bouncers. So only running 6 rods is a breeze. Rod holder placement will determine ease of use. Most depends on how you prefer to fish. I'd suggest you get out with someone who is familiar with running inline boards, check out their set up and why it is set up that way. Then apply that to your boat. I have 16 rod holder locations on my 18ft boat. I am able to run 8 bouncers without tangles/no boards when required or run all boards.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

My boat is 18.5. I've run up to 12 rods for both walleye and trout. I prefer to run 9 or 10 though. I have vertical trees and single rod holders. Plus downriggers on gimbal mounts so they are easily removable


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If you are just straining water you can run a lot of boards. If you are trying to follow a sharp break line or weed edge one board per side is the most you want. I'll run long rods sticking straight out from the sides and two long lines off the corners.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I have an 18 and 19ft. Running two boards off each side and two bouncers is very easy and 3 boards a side isn't much more difficult, until you hit the hungry school. Lol I run bouncers off the back corners, but they sometimes get in the way fighting fish on the boards. Running heavy 3-4oz bouncers mid-ship and even slightly forward is my favorite way rather than back corners, but i dont always have my mid-ship holders on the boat.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

14' boat with a 74" beam. Have run 10 rods no issues other than having my daughters as a crew with 10 rods out. 3 boards per side in a tree, slide diver, and a rigger. We ran 9 for browns last week - 4 boards per side with a flat line (took two fish) down the chute.

Last night I didn't want to carry a lot of rods but wanted to fish either the beach for browns or out deep for lakers. I packed two rigger rods with 20 pound mono, two two color lead cores with 10' of mono between the colors, and two slide divers with 50' of mono leader over 50# braid backing. 

Out deep for lakers we set the slide divers with short leaders then 60-120' out. 20# mono rods went on riggers. Cores were set as a two color and a two color with a 4 ounce snap weight. Popped one laker on a slide diver.

Went to the beach set up in 8' with the 20# mono rods running stick baits off planer boards, the lead cores set up to run spoons on one color with the boards on the mono between the colors, and the slide divers with all the mono leader out set on 4 with 10' of line between the rod tip and the diver. Popped a nice steelhead on the slide diver.

Just an example of how to set up a couple rods to run multiple applications.


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

ebijack said:


> Do you want to use horizontal rodholders only, or are you thinking of getting into using tree holders?


Probably no treees needed for me, Im not sure the sport track would supprt one anyway. Im starting with just 6 scotty holder. WIll probably run 2 boards each side and 2 bouncers on corners. If I add more I will just add to that.

I considered for each side 1 board, 1 medium dipsy, and 1 corner on a bouncer.

Which sounds better for being productive and ease of setting?


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like running 6 oz bouncers on the corners . They are pretty much straight down when trolling spoons at 2.5 mph.and out of the way. Sometimes the hottest rods on the boat.


----------



## DefendMichigan (Mar 9, 2016)

I have plenty of room on my boat, to run up to 9 rods for salmon, and my best producing rig by far that always boats fish no matter where I fish is a 6 rods set up. I run two riggers with big weenie meat rigs, two clear dipsy's one with a plug and one with meat, and two 10 color lead rods on big planars. one with a stinger spoon and one with a meat rig. No matter what the two 10 color rigs always pull fish for me in the gin clear water that is lake Michigan where I usually fish. I've tried multiple set ups over the years, and this is the simplest one I use that produces every time I'm out. I'm also a huge believer in meat rigs. I've pulled more fish off of meat than anything on my boat in the last few years. Big weenie brand are my favorite.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

johndeere506 said:


> I considered for each side 1 board, 1 medium dipsy, and 1 corner on a bouncer.
> Which sounds better for being productive and ease of setting?


Unless your real good at running dipsy's, I'd keep dipsy's on one side, 2 boards on the other side.


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

ebijack said:


> Unless your real good at running dipsy's, I'd keep dipsy's on one side, 2 boards on the other side.


Thats an intersting idea. I think I run dipsys just fine but have little to compare to. Ive been on a few charters, and I feel like Im doing ok on my boat. I wonder if dipsys/boards on separate sides would be faster to sight check or setup. Walleye for sight checking I mean.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

What about running dipsys out to each side? Is that enough distance from the boat or need boards? I have the boards just wondering if 2 bouncers straight back, bouncer on each side, and dipsy to get further from boat would be easier than boards. If boards would outproduce then thats a good answer too.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

johndeere506 said:


> What about running dipsys out to each side? Is that enough distance from the boat or need boards? I have the boards just wondering if 2 bouncers straight back, bouncer on each side, and dipsy to get further from boat would be easier than boards. If boards would outproduce then thats a good answer too.


Dipsy's run on the 0, 1.5 or 2 and then heavy 3 should not get tangled if run properly off one side. Most guys when learning stick to 0 and 3 settings. You can run bouncers straight back, but I'd suggest running heavy bouncers 3 to 6 oz to keep the line more vertical and less chance of tangles. If your going to mainly run meat. I'd suggest using bouncers, inlines and boards. Much more forgiving than dipsy's IMHO and you have a bit more control of your presentations available.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I've run 10 lines off my 20' Trophy with no problem. Adjustable rod holders, in-line boards and a good captain at the helm. Run all the same make of board also, this way they track the same.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

ESOX said:


> If you are trying to follow a sharp break line or weed edge one board per side is the most you want.


I concur. If fishing solo with 3 rods, I question the need to complicate things with anything more than bottom bouncers _at all_ when working tight structure, and it can even work against you, unless you want to run a line high on the flat, which would require a board. The main concern is to keep the lines out of the way of each other. All these things are intended to be _tools_, not _crutches_, after all.

When I'm running structure 15ft deep or less I rarely even use weight, and work the depths I'm going for with lure selection and line sets, especially when there are weeds, and lure "feedback" is most important.


----------



## Ports (Jul 22, 2008)

17' I'm most comfortable running heavy bottom bouncers "clamsmashers" off the bow and two in lines off each side. Yesterday we ran 6 boards and had a handful of tangles.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a 16.5ft also. I have a double tree on each side along with two extra rod holders. I have ran 4 on each side on planer boards with no issues. Cover a lot of water that way


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have both a 14 and a 18', run 8 off the 14 no problems, 3 boards per dide, 1 flat line per side, and 12 on the 18'er sliver fishing but could run more if I put a fourth person on.


----------

